# what about "oil pulling"???



## farmerscotty (Sep 13, 2003)

title pretty much says it............what is this "oil pulling"

?????


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

I first heard about "oil pulling" this fall at the Mother Earth News Fair in PA. One of the presenters was talking about it...swishing coconut oil in your mouth for ?20 minutes and spitting it out (collects the toxins/bacteria). I tried it once and found it to be a lot of work! (plus I couldn't talk!) Then I watched a video on Youtube where a guy tried it for two weeks and didn't notice any difference. I never did get around to trying it again (can't hurt anyway). Here is a site that had some information http://realfoodforager.com/oil-pulling-for-detoxification/ 

I'd love to hear from someone who has tried it and it actually worked. The Weston Price Foundation also has information about it. How did you hear about it farmerscotty?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

It will whiten your teeth and is supposed to be really good for gum issues. I was told to use sesame oil. Supposedly different oils pull different toxins. I was told to swish it between my teeth and all around in my mouth for 20 minutes, spit it out and then rinse well. I did it for about a week and couldn't really tell a difference except for my teeth were whiter. It's not terrible, but it isn't pleasant for sure.

It turned thin and white by the time I spit it out.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

i tried it. . .once. all i can say is that if you have a strong gag reflex - beware! LOL


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

TxMex said:


> It will whiten your teeth and is supposed to be really good for gum issues. I was told to use sesame oil. Supposedly different oils pull different toxins. I was told to swish it between my teeth and all around in my mouth for 20 minutes, spit it out and then rinse well. I did it for about a week and couldn't really tell a difference except for my teeth were whiter. It's not terrible, but it isn't pleasant for sure.
> 
> It turned thin and white by the time I spit it out.


 
The change in viscosity and color had nothing to do with removing toxins. You simply warmed the oil and formed an emulsion betreen your saliva and the oil. Contrary to popular beleif, oil and water DO mix, given an input of energy. In your case the energy was your body heat and the mechanical action of swishing it between your teeth.

I am not dismissing the potential benefits of doing this, as I do not know.

I am reminded of rinsing with hydrogen peroxide to whiten teeth. Then it was decided that it was a potential carcinogen.

Peace,
Curtis


----------



## Happy Gardener (Jun 4, 2005)

Oil pulling is definitely very good for pulling toxins out of the body. About 6 years ago my husband and I started oil pulling and continued for about 2 years. My husband never flossed and had the start of peridontal disease. The dentist noticed a big improvment in his gums. Not so much mine because I take good care of my teeth and had no problems. The only reason I didn't continue was just due to the inconvenience. Can't talk/laugh for 20 mins. and forget about sneezing. That is sure fun!!


----------

